# Hello hello hello



## summerdays (2 Nov 2010)

For a brief moment in time the forum seemed to be saying hello to me..







but seems to have returned to normal now.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

Hello


----------



## ian789 (2 Nov 2010)

Dial up


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2010)

ian789 said:


> Dial up



I'm on the laptop ... and for some reason it comes up with that...and Mr Summerdays hasn't stopped it doing that but I'm connected wirelessly ... couldn't imagine going back to dial up speeds.


----------



## Davidc (2 Nov 2010)

Well, hello then.


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2010)

Hello too.

Not seen that one before. Odd.

Let me know if it happens again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

Hello.................. again


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2010)

Admin said:


> Hello too.
> 
> Not seen that one before. Odd.
> 
> ...



I assumed you were tinkering with something.... spooky... still I always knew it was a friendly place


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2010)

It's the new fangled *Subliminal Welcome *modification that randomly pesters people with _Hello_'s.

Really, though, I've absolutely no idea how they got there. Can't blame halloween either ... hhmmm.

<scratches head>.


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2010)

Was I the only one to see it?


----------



## Turkish (2 Nov 2010)

How many post do I need to enter chat room?


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2010)

Turkish said:


> How many post do I need to enter chat room?




Only a few more. You'll then be promoted to the "Full member" group and have access to chat, blogs, gallery, etc.  

Just carry on enjoying the forums and post away.

Oh, and it's polite to start your own feedback/support topic and not gate-crash someone else's ...  (you can PM me too, if you'd prefer.)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

